
IT managers can get what they need from the HR department - ohjeez
https://www.hpe.com/us/en/insights/articles/how-it-managers-can-get-what-they-need-from-the-hr-department-1902.html
======
JSeymourATL
> Begin by writing the job requisition yourself. You know what you want in the
> “perfect” job candidate. Then work with the recruiter to refine the job
> listing...

True Hiring managers know -- begin searching for the candidate yourself. Think
meetups, conferences, personal network.

Sadly, most HR folks are administrative functionaries who rely on the post &
pray method to source potential candidates. Which, seldom yields WHO you need
for the job.

